# Slow Smoking Some Porcine Perfection



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

We're having one of our nephews and his newlywed wife over tonight, going to entertain them with a nice BBQ dinner.
Nice young couple, so young, so naive and starry eyed... 
Oh to be young and so energetic again.

*The Menu*

*Entrees*
St. Louis Ribs, Dry Rubbed
Pork Belly Burnt Ends
*Sides*
Grilled Cob Corn
[email protected] Coleslaw
*Dessert*
Fried Plantains with Caramel sauce

Three racks of St. Louis ribs dry rubbed and awaiting the caress of Cherry and Hickory 










A rack of Pork Belly ready to be transformed into delectable deliciousness 










Oh Yeah, I know you'll be waiting for the finale here 










*Breakfast*

Machacado con Cebollas y Pimientos











*More to Come*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooooh Yeah Baby, Low-n-Slow!

The Ribs




















And the PBBEs


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

After seeing this I grabbed a cold leftover pork chop and ate it right away.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Your menus keep getting better if that's possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've been researching the family tree and i'm 99% sure we're related. you cookin for kinfolk?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> i've been researching the family tree and i'm 99% sure we're related. you cookin for kinfolk?


LMAO, yeah I sure do, and as I stated above this was supposed to be a dinner with our newlywed nephew and his wife.
But they flaked out and cancelled :thumbdown:

Yay! More for us :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sides*
Grilled Cob Corn
[email protected] Coleslaw



















*Dessert*
Fried Plantains with Honey/Brown Sugar and Cinnamon


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Entrees*

St. Louis Ribs, Dry Rubbed





































Pork Belly Burnt Ends










*Money Shot*


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

yeh this post made my stomach instantly growl


----------

